# Western Mass, 12/27/10



## Ford350 (Nov 17, 2010)

5" light powder. Biggest issue was blowing and drifting snow. Some areas are pavement others have over a foot.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

You been out plowing all this time and THIS is all we get to see? COMON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ford350 (Nov 17, 2010)

:laughing: Yeah I know, not that great with the camera but I'm learning! More to come on the next storm.


----------



## cartfj40 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey F350 where in western mass are ya I was plowin 4' to 5' foot drifts 20" to 25" 
inch's but was very easy to push. Did everything twice. When i was pushin the snow came over the blade and was pilein up on the hood of my truck.
Cart


----------



## Ford350 (Nov 17, 2010)

Western Mass. Yeah we definetly didn't get those numbers here. Do you have a foil?


----------



## cartfj40 (Oct 28, 2008)

A Foil ??? what is that I'am old ! Is this some form of equipment ?

Foil I just looked a the post above " foil as in the snow flap on the front of the plow " no .
I just do residential driveways I have dropped all buissness accounts I hate getting up in the early morning.
Cart


----------



## Ford350 (Nov 17, 2010)

Snow foil. It might help you with some of that blow back onto your hood and windshield.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in Westfield, didn't get too much either and I forgot my camera. Maybe 8 inches max, but like you guys said, the drifts were the worst. I think I busted drifts more than I actually plowed accumulation. Good luck for the rest of the winter guys...


----------

